# BRAZIL | MUSEUMS AND CULTURAL CENTERS



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

During the centuries of colonialisation, Brazil saw millions of immigrants from all over the world flocking into the country. As a result, it is a diverse land with an array of cultures, languages, religions, flavours, colours and histories that make up its intricate heritage.

These are accurately depicted in the many museums and galleries that are scattered throughout the country, inviting visitors not only to take a peek into yesteryear but also an alternative view of the present.


Enjoy a brief visit to the Brazilian public places of culture and entertainment.


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MUSEU NACIONAL /NATIONAL MUSEUM
CITY: Brasilia, DF*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MAR - MUSEU DE ARTE DO RIO / MUSEUM OF ART OF RIO
CITY: Rio de Janeiro, RJ*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MUSEU IBERE CAMARGO /IBERE CAMARGO MUSEUM
CITY: Porto Alegre, RS*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MUSEU OSCAR NIEMEYER / OSCAR NIEMEYER MUSEUM
CITY: Curitiba, PR*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MAC (Museu de Arte Contemporânea)/ Contemporary Art Museum
CITY: Niteroi, RJ*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MASP - MUSEU DE ARTE DE SÃO PAULO / ART MUSEUM OF SÃO PAULO
CITY:São Paulo, SP*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MAPP - Museu de Arte Popular da Paraiba / Museum of Popular Art of Paraiba State
CITY: Campina Grande, PB*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*CENTRO CULTURAL ITAU / ITAU CULTURAL CENTER
São Paulo, SP*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*CENTRO CULTURAL JUSCELINO KUBITSCHECK / JUSCELINO KUBITSCHECK CULTURAL CENTER
CITY: Goiania, GO *


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MUSEU DA CIENCIA E TECNOLOGIA / MUSEUM OF SCIENCE AND TECHNOLOGY
CITY:João Pessoa, PB*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*MUSEU ASSIS CHATEAUBRIAND / ASSIS CHATEAUBRIAND MUSEUM
CITY:Campina Grande, PB*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*CENTRO CULTURAL TOMIE OHTAKE / TOMIE OHTAKE CULTURAL CENTER
CITY: São Paulo, SP*

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/brunonetto/8090680221/]

[img]http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8055/8090680221_60effe29f5_b.jpg[/url]

OHTAKE CULTURAL por BN Foto, no Flickr













Arquitetura - Tomie Ohtake por Alexandre Benites, no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*CENTRO CULTURAL SESC POMPEIA / SESC POMPEIA CULTURAL CENTER
CITY:São Paulo, SP*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*CENTRO CULTURA ESPACIAL / BRAZILIAN SPACE CULTURE MUSEUM
CITY: Parnamirim, RN
*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*ESPAÇO CULTURAL PARQUE IBIRAPUERA / IBIRAPUERA CULTURAL CENTER
CITY: São Paulo, SP*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*CENTRO CULTURAL DRAGAO DO MAR / DRAGAO DO MAR CULTURAL CENTER
CITY: Fortaleza, CE*


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*CENTRO CULTURAL CIDADE DAS ARTES -RIO DE JANEIRO



*


















































Back2Black 2013 - Cidade das Artes - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*PROYECTO: MUSEU DO AMANHA, / TOMORROW'S MUSEUM (in construction)
CITY:Rio de Janeiro, RJ*
Architect: Santiago Calatrava
Opening: 2016


----------



## gusbrum (Jan 22, 2007)

*PROYECTO: MIS-MUSEU DA IMAGEM E DO SOM / MIS- MUSEUM OF SOUND AND IMAGE (in construction)
CITY:Rio de Janeiro, RJ
Architects: Diller Scofidio + Renfro (New York)
Opening: 2016*


----------

